# Replacement for Marty's Event



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there, has there been or is one planned in the midwest area?

Sad to see such a gathering event die with no replacement in the works.

Andre`


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD Hobbies Fall Open House on September 29 & 30 is a good substitute for Marty's. With 4 main line tracks and large curves, his layout provides plenty of run time. Plus free refreshments.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

RLD is battery power or live steam only, no track power. Nice shop with a nice layout. Plenty of room to grow this event and he has it spring and fall each year. Food and refreshments provided, but it grows to much bigger. we all might want to chip in and bring some dishes. Would make a wonderful carry in and a nice final get together before the chill of winter falls on most of the area. Hope to see more there, we will be there on Saturday. Mike and Michele T


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I was spoiled. Marty was only 4 hrs away. RLD is over 10.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

But the good news is no waiting for track time and plenty of sidings for parking trains.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Another plus for Marty's was I could setup to dispose of my railroad stuff. It does me no good in storage. I doubt Rob would appreciate someone competing against him on his own place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robby might just buy it from you, even more convenient!

Greg - 778


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre'.... As posted on Facebook...........

Its official from the from the boss, Carrie Hahle Cozad says we can have the open house the same weekend next year ,Sept 7, 8, 9, of 2018 for both railroads, North Table Creek Garden Railroad, South Table Creek 1" scale RR.
This way other clubs have their run days so you can visit a number of Railroads while your in the area for a 3 day event.
There is a number of railroad events going on within a 2 hr circle to play trains.
Henson Tittle even stayed late today to help water the trees on the mountain so they would look good for next year. Elsa was wanting to play in the water at the same time.
These trees was ONLY 1 gal plants when i meet the Tittles.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We went to Marty's on Saturday for just one day. Several running on the G layout, and two live steamers burning coal on the 1 inch.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

"Its official from the from the boss, Carrie Hahle Cozad says we can have the open house the same weekend next year ,Sept 7, 8, 9, of 2018 for both railroads, North Table Creek Garden Railroad, South Table Creek 1" scale RR."


Am guessing from the lack of any postings this never occurred.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a great time at Marty's this year. Good crowd, but we did miss a lot of folks from years past. Granted, the G layout is much less than what it was and only 4 or 5 trains run at a time, but still a good event. Same weekend next year, the weekend after the National Garden Railway Convention in Portland.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

well that sux...wish it had been posted


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marty's*

So is there an event at Marty's this year [Sept. 2019] or not?
Would love to go to RLD, but much too far to drive over the weekend.
Jim Carter


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

There are other events posted on LSC...one is Any Clark's, near St Lo....more than twice a year...VERY LARGE RAILROAD...


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Then there are the events every year near Boston, at the end/start of July and August...


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Can anyone update us on what or IF anything is happening at Marty's?


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

*Marty's Sept Open house*

"Marty Cozad's annual Battery Powered Steam-Up is scheduled for Friday - Sunday, September 6 - 8, 2019.

Both the North Table Creek garden railroad and South Table Creek 1" scale railroad will be fully operational. Bring something to run if you have it or share in the fun with the equipment that others bring. 

This will be a casual event with no specific planned activities other than lots of fun and conversation. Show up any time after 9:00 a.m. each day. Friday and Saturday nights we will do some night running after dinner, weather permitting. 

Lunches will be Pot Luck, please bring something to share. Dinner is on your own in town. Bottled water will be available otherwise please bring your own preferred beverages. Don't forget to bring a lawn chair and a hat."


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Bill!


----------

